# Surgery



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You'll have to excuse my not posting for awhile in the near future. I just got out of a 2 hour surgery, and have been bed-ridden since Friday afternoon. Still feel groggy and can't spell worth a darn....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Hope you recover quickly and completely. I just thought you were busy restoring more engines. 
Get well soon,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Get well soon.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope it wasn't too serious and you're feeling better soon.

Magic


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Get well soon, and back to normal real quick.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> You'll have to excuse my not posting for awhile in the near future. I just got out of a 2 hour surgery, and have been bed-ridden since Friday afternoon. Still feel groggy and can't spell worth a darn....


Flyernut,
As others have said I hope it wasn't anything serious. I am sending thoughts and wishes for a very speedy recovery!!

Aflyer


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just noticed your surgery post. I hope all is well and that you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not feeling too bad now, and can actually get up and move around, but I have to be back in surgery Tuesday to finish up the job.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery. We need you here.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, ditto from me too, Flyernut. Get well quick.

"Finish up the job" sounds ominous. Hope that's not another recovery period.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all. Today was no pain meds, I decided to put on my big girl pants. Not looking forward to next week.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, hope all is OK. I've been away from this forum for a while and this is a wake-up to spend more time here...hoping the best for your recovery.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Getting ready for round 2 of my surgery. We have to be at the hospital at noon, HIGH NOON!!!! Can't wait for all this BS to end...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Best of luck....I'm pullin' for ya'.
Bob


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Good luck! The forum is quiet when you aren't around...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Nut, looking forward to good reports and outcomes.

Will be thinking of you at high noon and beyond.

George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Surgery went well, only 1 1/2 hours was needed in there. Little groggy because of the meds, but I'm giving it heck!!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Nut, 
That is great news, glad to see you are done with that chapter, and can get back to playing with trains.

This is very serious work, and needs to be tended to on a daily basis.

Now if I could only practice what I am preaching, LOL.

Aflyer


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Surgery went well, only 1 1/2 hours was needed in there. Little groggy because of the meds, but I'm giving it heck!!


Congrats! :appl:
Playing with trains is the best medicine available. Did you inform your doctor? :dunno:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Best of luck to ya, nut. Heal fast and rest easy.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope you are feeling well enough to get back to the trains and restorations.


----------

